# GET RID OF THE " ROTTEN " COACH/GOVERNOR GAVIN NEWSOM.....!!!! BEFORE IT RUINS THE KIDS !!!



## nononono (Jul 16, 2020)

*This deserved it's own Thread.....!*







*You know ....
There were a few times when I recall a great group of parents on a 
talented team who in unison realized the " Coach " was shooting
more holes in the " Boat " than they could plug/patch up.....
So the general consensuses was " We have got to remove the Coach "
for the well being/sanity of the parents and the talented progression
of the assembled athletes......!

" We the People " ( Citizens ) of California are beyond that tipping point....!!!!

The Governor ( Coach ) needs to be removed NOW...!
For the sanity/well being of California Tax Payers and the Intellectual Progression
of our very talented Youth !

You can argue all day long that he is :
A. Likeable Guy
B. He " appears " to know what he's doing ( Bullshitting )
C. Spouts the proper words at the right time. ( More Bullshit )
D. He " Says " he's looking out for the " Kids Well being " ( No he's NOT..More Bull shitting )
E. Following Science and Data....( No he is Absolutely Not. He's Lying to cover his ass and promote an agenda ! )

Get Rid of the ROTTEN " Coach " Governor Gavin Newsom....
Get Rid of Him RIGHT NOW !!!!
YOU WILL NOT GET THIS TIME BACK, THE KIDS WILL NEVER
GET THE SCHOOLING NEEDED IF HE IS LEFT IN OFFICE....!

TRUST IN YOUR GUT.....THIS ANALOGY IS SPOT ON...!

I'VE WITNESSED IT, AND YOU WILL REGRET THIS CHOICE
OF KEEPING THIS " ROTTEN " COACH.......!

THE FUTURE GENERATIONS OF " YOUTH " WILL THANK YOU
 FOR THE MOVE....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## nononono (Jul 16, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS *

*KICK EM TO THE CURB......!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2020)

Get rid of trump, problem solved.


----------



## nononono (Jul 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Get rid of trump, problem solved.


*The Thread was initiated on the " Greasy Haired " tyrant in Sacramento....

But.....

You " Are " entitled to your own opinion.....!*

*Ok.....So you turd burglars manage to steal the election, then what...?*

*What's the plan you are so privy to....*


----------

